# AquaRay mini LED400



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all,

For the last couple of weeks I was looking for some data on this LED system and did not have much success. I send an email to TMC and got a reply with the data I was looking for! I would like to share this information so maybe somebody will find it useful as well.

1) In terms of PAR, the MiniLED 400 generates approximately 30 µEinsteins/sec/m2. This is through air at 400mm distance.

2) They normally we see a small increase in PAR under water down to a depth of approximately 350mm, after which there is a gradual decrease.

Cheers,

Alex


----------

